# Fuel Filter Location on 01?



## bradw (Oct 4, 2005)

Can anyone tell me where the fuel filter located and how to change it?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

along the pass. frame rail or engine compartment pass side by firewall.


----------



## NismoFrontin' (Oct 4, 2005)

Same side as gas tank, on the frame rail about midway down the truck. You should be able to see fuel lines going in and out of it.


----------



## bradw (Oct 4, 2005)

Really?

I crawled under and looked. I found the 2 lines (1 for each fuel rail) running on top of the frame rail then disappearing behind the tank shroud. It is crowded down there so maybe I just missed it.


----------



## johnnyxb9 (Mar 23, 2004)

The fuel lines should run from the front of the tank and about 1.5-2 should turn towards the middle of the truck. The filter is protected behind the little guard. I believe it has 4 10mm bolts.


----------



## bradw (Oct 4, 2005)

johnnyxb9 said:


> The fuel lines should run from the front of the tank and about 1.5-2 should turn towards the middle of the truck. The filter is protected behind the little guard. I believe it has 4 10mm bolts.


Thx Johnny

It helps to know I dont have to drop the tank to get at it.


----------



## johnnyxb9 (Mar 23, 2004)

Just becareful #1 fuel pressure #2 I twisted the heads right off the 10mm bolts. You may want to pick up a couple 6mmx1.0 bolts


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

johnnyxb9 said:


> Just becareful #1 fuel pressure #2 I twisted the heads right off the 10mm bolts. You may want to pick up a couple 6mmx1.0 bolts


You might also be prepared to spray some gasoline. Some goggles to protect your eyes might not be a bad idea. Also, if you're doing this in a garage make sure you don't have any flame sources (e.g. water heater pilot light).

You can relieve some fuel pressure by removing the fuel pump fuse (left side, lower dash) and starting the engine. It will die immediately.


----------



## bradw (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for tips guys.


----------



## japtruck (Jan 6, 2006)

Just wrap some shop towels around the filter when removing. Some gas does come out--just remember to do it when the catalytic converter has cooled to the touch.


----------

